
Nearly all [UK] councils hand user tracking data to marketing companies - marichards
https://eandt.theiet.org/content/articles/2019/11/96-of-councils-found-to-hand-over-users-data-to-marketing-firms/
======
marichards
This isn't just an issue of marketing wanting a Facebook Pixel.

In some cases, councils turned their websites into revenue streams and thus
were being paid to include adverts on their site that tracked users, browsing
council content.

[https://www.wokingham.gov.uk/website-
advertising/](https://www.wokingham.gov.uk/website-advertising/)

~~~
mytailorisrich
Ask residents whether they want this stopped if that means higher council tax
and my bet if they'll all vote for as many ads as possible.

~~~
marichards
When you ask a resident if they want to be tracked by ad companies as they
organise a funeral, they might think twice.

[https://www.wokingham.gov.uk/births-deaths-and-
marriages/dea...](https://www.wokingham.gov.uk/births-deaths-and-
marriages/deaths/organise-a-funeral/)

~~~
mytailorisrich
I doubt it.

All of this tracking by ad companies is overblown in some circles but most of
the public don't really care, especially if it helps keeping their taxes down.

